# Who s AJ and does he own LIP?



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I thought I knew most of the people at the end of the pier but I don't remember an AJ. ANd is AJ the reason it's $7.00 to fish?


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Come on AJ!


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

AJ is my buddy, actually we co own the pier.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Dam it AJ!


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Aj you ruined my life!


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Lets see.......... he does have his name on a plaque on the front of the pier.......something about a all time state record king mac?????? The mystery deepens......


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

That would make a good bumper sticker WHO'S AJ?


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

the first time ive fished with aj was at avalon,me and my boys were drinking and sharking,aj was a young buck back then,he ended up bowing up, everyone was claming ray its a ray,aj kept fighting the beast and about 30 minutes later he got the beast to the top of the water before it broke him off,it was either the biggest sand tiger ive seen or a tiger shark,pusiing 300 to 400 pounds,it was some time ago and i was drunk so maybe some exageration,i dont know,all i know is that boy can fish and he needs to get that horseshoe out of his a#$ ..oh yeah i own sandbrige beach in the fall time,come find me at the grave yard shift and catch a drum with me..see u rookies out there....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"I thought I knew most of the people at the end of the pier but I don't remember an AJ. and is AJ the reason it's $7.00 to fish"

Yes you are correct

Three dollars of the LIP daily pass price goes into a fund set up specifically by AJ for AJ
deal was worked out long ago by the executors and AJ's Attorneys.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Ian said:


> the first time ive fished with aj was at avalon,me and my boys were drinking and sharking,aj was a young buck back then,he ended up bowing up, everyone was claming ray its a ray,aj kept fighting the beast and about 30 minutes later he got the beast to the top of the water before it broke him off,it was either the biggest sand tiger ive seen or a tiger shark,pusiing 300 to 400 pounds,it was some time ago and i was drunk so maybe some exageration,i dont know,all i know is that boy can fish and he needs to get that horseshoe out of his a#$ ..oh yeah i own sandbrige beach in the fall time,come find me at the grave yard shift and catch a drum with me..see u rookies out there....


You mean the pier is not open after 11pm? All this time I thought ......well nevermind.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

i wish yall would take some of that money and extend that pier, or just build a new one


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ian said:


> the first time ive fished with aj was at avalon,me and my boys were drinking and sharking,aj was a young buck back then,he ended up bowing up, everyone was claming ray its a ray,aj kept fighting the beast and about 30 minutes later he got the beast to the top of the water before it broke him off,it was either the biggest sand tiger ive seen or a tiger shark,pusiing 300 to 400 pounds,it was some time ago and i was drunk so maybe some exageration,i dont know,all i know is that boy can fish and he needs to get that horseshoe out of his a#$ ..oh yeah i own sandbrige beach in the fall time,come find me at the grave yard shift and catch a drum with me..see u rookies out there....


 Carefull what ya wish for,Tater and I as well as the rest of the "Kenakeete Klan" might just pay Blake and you guys a visit.. Turnabout's fair play,ain't it Blake??


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Kenny, that would be awesome. Can you imagine what that little pier would be like with all us there.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I still don't know who AJ is?


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Id like to know how much of what has been posted in here is BS


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

jasonr said:


> Id like to know how much of what has been posted in here is BS


Its on a need to know bases. =D


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

jasonr said:


> Id like to know how much of what has been posted in here is BS


That makes two of us! I must not need to know either.


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> Carefull what ya wish for,Tater and I as well as the rest of the "Kenakeete Klan" might just pay Blake and you guys a visit.. Turnabout's fair play,ain't it Blake??


get your time/ing on,its hit and miss around here...should of been here yesterday...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ian said:


> get your time/ing on,its hit and miss around here...should of been here yesterday...


 Oh,I'm quite sure the "Kennakette Gang" has enough spys sitting on deck with cellphones to help with the timing....


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Well if you all of ya's fill up the pier, stay the heck away from the beach to the south there. There is never any fish there anyway...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Didnt I hear AJ was gonna start getting a cut of all the new higher priced parking fees????


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Well if you all of ya's fill up the pier, stay the heck away from the beach to the south there. There is never any fish there anyway...


 Most of us plankers go pier or surf,so be ready fer the company...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Down where the good holes are Kenny, you sourthern lads prolly be better of walking in from the NC/VA line


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

ya'll should feel good about $7.00/rod... here on Topsail island it's $9.00/rod this year...


----------



## Mr.P (Sep 1, 2009)

Rockfish1 said:


> ya'll should feel good about $7.00/rod... here on Topsail island it's $9.00/rod this year...


Thats a $7.00 flat rate not per rod.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Back in the day Jennettes pier was $3.50 for all the crap you could carry out there.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> Back in the day Jennettes pier was $3.50 for all the crap you could carry out there.


 Caught plenty a feesh too...


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Mr.P said:


> Thats a $7.00 flat rate not per rod.


ya'll aint got no gripes... go fishin and feel fortunate...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> Caught plenty a feesh too...


Yes we did Kenny, I really miss them days of my youth. I can still see the old man stumbling down the ramp with cup in hand..


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Down where the good holes are Kenny, you sourthern lads prolly be better of walking in from the NC/VA line


BB will be open till 11pm this fall. 

Lopez, ya better get ready for some company down there.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> BB will be open till 11pm this fall.
> 
> Lopez, ya better get ready for some company down there.


both of ya'll at BB? Looks like I'll be buying a season pass to the lip


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

NTKG said:


> both of ya'll at BB? Looks like I'll be buying a season pass to the lip


Damn.........


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Newsjeff said:


> BB will be open till 11pm this fall.
> 
> Lopez, ya better get ready for some company down there.


How'd that come about NJ? Hadn't heard anything. 
Can you actually see over the rail at LIP Neil?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> How'd that come about NJ? Hadn't heard anything.
> Can you actually see over the rail at LIP Neil?


didn't say all that DHL, but they got a booster rail across from the dorkhole. I think I remember something about affirmitive action or the like.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

There you go then Neil, you're all set.
You up for a morning convict bust out at any point soon? Looking good down the river any day now. You might even bump into your 'Ol friend


----------



## shootera3 (Sep 5, 2004)

Where is LIP?


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Rockfish1 said:


> ya'll should feel good about $7.00/rod... here on Topsail island it's $9.00/rod this year...


 WOW!!!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

NTKG said:


> didn't say all that DHL, but they got a booster rail across from the dorkhole. I think I remember something about affirmitive action or the like.


booster rail was set up so i could see over the rail, it will have to be extended a bit so neil can net my fish this fall


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> booster rail was set up so i could see over the rail, it will have to be extended a bit so neil can net my fish this fall


are you really talking? your shorter than I am. I'm Korean, whats your excuse... besides bad genetics


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

all the fish pulling down on me from up on the pier compressed my bones at a young age


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

chris storrs said:


> all the fish pulling down on me from up on the pier compressed my bones at a young age



Makes perfect sense. Guess Tater is screwed. Poor kid never had a chance.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

:beer:
Guess Neil didn't notice, but you spelt his name right.


So, when did they change the rules at BB?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> :beer:
> Guess Neil didn't notice, but you spelt his name right.
> 
> 
> So, when did they change the rules at BB?


 Sssshhhh, they didn't.(More fish for me =less people!)


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

Cdog said:


> Sssshhhh, they didn't.(More fish for me =less people!)


 rules are meant to be broken,like my old friend jimmy whosten said,fish early stay late!nothing better than catching a big fish off the beach!if u wanna sing the blues, u got to pay ur dues!c u come fall time,if u find me at the am and want a beer ur gonna have to bob fer it,my cooler my rules!c u rookies on the grand banks and may the fish gods smile upon de!!


----------



## OCEAN_BEAR (Mar 21, 2010)

Little Island Pier is under Virginia State Park Control. The only private owned pie around here is Ocean View pier. The price hike was for maintanance and the city of virginia beach being greedy because they wanted a bigger cut from the state due to overall volume the pier was attracting in mid to late summer. That pier is a regualr stomping ground of mine. See you out there soon. Tight Lines all.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

AJ Hmmm? I remember when he was just a little snot. Stealing outta your tackle box and then giving a sweet little smile so you wouldn't get mad at him. Now he is an accomplished fisher man with his name on a sign hanging on the pier. AJ you're my hero. Love you man.


----------



## hoosierboy (Apr 4, 2003)

I know AJ matter of fact helped gaff that state record king for him and even gaffed the cobia he got 2 days later. Fished with him a lot back then. But since I havent fished the pier in 5 years im sure not to many faces out there I would know other than bill slack andgel doug and his brother and im sure there are a few others. Me the only thing I got out there was lots of cobia and reds in the fall caught plenty of both but never did get a king off that little pier. Might just have to show up out there some time this year.


----------

